# Bellator 120 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 120 is Saturday night, May 11th at 6:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits, and if you get 13 out of 13 it will be doubled. Sorry about missing last weeks event. 



> Quinton Jackson vs. Muhammed Lawal
> Will Brooks vs. Michael Chandler
> Tito Ortiz vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> Michael Page vs. Ricky Rainey
> ...











Picks sent by:

GDPofDRB
SmackyBear


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 120 pick results for...

SmackyBear


> Quinton Jackson :thumbsup:
> Michael Chandler :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsdown:
> Michael Page :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Michael Chandler :thumbsdown:
> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsdown:
> Michael Page :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Quinton Jackson def. Muhammed Lawal
> unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3, 5:00
> Will Brooks def. Michael Chandler
> split decision (48-46, 47-48, 48-47) - Round 5, 5:00
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys, sorry for the delay ... the big winner was SmackyBear!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits.

It was a pretty good event, but kind of hurt by the main event and some weird pacing and production choices.

If they had dropped some of those interviews and hype pieces for showing prelim fights, I would have really liked it a lot more.


----------

